# Woodhall Spa Baths, Lincs, Sep16



## The Wombat (Sep 16, 2016)

*Apart from the epic trip to Chernobyl, I’ve not had much of an opportunity to explore new places this summer. 
Going over to visit my mate Rob, who lives in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire, gave me an opportunity to have a look at something on the way.

An exploring friend recommended this place to me, and I remember Rob mentioning to me a while back that he knew about the place. Rob is not an explorer (though I’ve tried to convert!), and he told me I’d be a ‘rat up a drainpipe’ if I saw this. I liked this place; its just about doable on your own.

Not a particularly relaxed explore; The weather was grim, there were an annoying number of people near the site, and inside I could smell dodgy smoke, and later could hear voices. But I hadn’t seen the pool, and after some perseverance, I found it. On leaving I saw three young youths… We all froze, and our eyes locked for 10 seconds. I smirked at them, and made my exit. I then headed up to Rob’s for some well earnt beers.*

_Some history.
These luxury baths built on a natural spring within a small Lincolnshire town upon which it was named after the bath. When drilling for oil commenced in the early 1800's they stumbled upon a natural spring which kept pouring into a nearby stream. It was said to have cured sick cows who drunk from it. The locals started drinking from it and a small wooden bath was built to bathe in. The local landowner decided to build a brick bath in 1830 and within ten years it's fame had grown so much that a proper bath house was built. This included six treatment rooms and a hotel. In 1887 the baths and and spa was enlarged. After the collapse of the well in 1983 the spa closed its doors._






[url=https://flic.kr/p/LkxshK]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/Lkkx5A]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/LkksbN]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/MaxHVi]











[url=https://flic.kr/p/Maxu5T]






Finally, I found the pool
[url=https://flic.kr/p/MeA5Sf]








I've also had some photo sharing problems. Hope this works


----------



## HughieD (Sep 17, 2016)

Excellent work Mr Wombat!


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice work Wombat! Some lovely peel and decay in there. Great pics and write up, thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Sep 17, 2016)

Interesting one, hope you manage to get out more soon!


----------



## smiler (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice One Wombat,


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 17, 2016)

Excellent post and nicely recorded.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 17, 2016)

Glad you got to see it wombat.it's not a bad place.and you got some nice pics from it


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 18, 2016)

Amazing history and ace shots.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 18, 2016)

I rather like that 
Nice one.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 18, 2016)

I really like this place, great photos Wombat


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 19, 2016)

Many thanks for the kind words everyone


----------

